# NYC Restaurant on Broadway



## w.bob (Jan 21, 2006)

We will be in NY for a Sat matinee play on Broadway and would like to hear suggestions for an restaurant. We will be dining around 5pm. Steaks, seafood or Italian would be preferred. Thanks


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Soooooo many choices!  Hard to know where to start, but how about:

Carmines ... family-style Italian

http://www.carminesnyc.com/


----------



## gmarine (Jan 21, 2006)

I second Carmines. Also owned by the same company is Virgils. Excellant BBQ,steaks etc. http://www.virgilsbbq.com/


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 21, 2006)

Steaks near Broadway try Broadway Joe's. If you have a Dine on Us or premier dining card it is 2 for 1.


----------



## DonM (Jan 22, 2006)

try this site- I use it all the time. It will allow you to search by location,price and cuisine. It has the restaurants web sites when available and their menus. It also rates the restaurants! Bon Appetit!!


http://newyork.citysearch.com/find/section/newyork/restaurants.html?


----------



## w.bob (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
Actually we have been to Carmines and Broadway Joe's before. I do not remember much about Broadway Joes but Carmines was my 1st choice this time but my wife would prefer to try someplace different because of the amount of food you get family style. We could not take the leftovers with us because we were going to a show and it all went to waste.


----------



## Fitzriley (Jan 24, 2006)

West Bank Cafe is located on 42nd near 9th, I believe, Reservations suggested, excellent dining. We almost always go here and they make sure you get out for any show. Excellent wine choices, always excellent food. 

http://www.westbankcafe.com/

Joan


----------

